# Bypass Firewall at School (Webwasher)



## Spears711 (Apr 7, 2007)

How can i bypass webwasher at school. they are blocking thousands of websites.


when i tried atunnel.com 
i get this


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi,
Sorry, we can't help you with that. Please re-read the forum rules.

Nicholas


----------

